# Goblet EVO Ergo Catapult from Catty Shack



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

New catapult from Catty Shack !!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Those look great! and fantastic shooting as always


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> Those look great! and fantastic shooting as always


Thanks Shane 👊😎


----------

